# Three wires into one butt connector?



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Is the switch intended to control the lights?


----------



## WilliamYoung (11 mo ago)

Yes. there’s a red coming off the switch that I need to splice the positives from the LEDs into, then it needs to go to the power source (my Blue Seas panel). I was thinking of splicing all three reds and crimping that into one side of the connector, then have the other side of the connector go to the fuse panel. 

Here’s the switch: 





Mini LED Dimmer Knob


Mini LED Dimmer Knob from $25.39. Oznium Remotes & Switches: ✓ High Quality Products ✓ Best Customer Service ✓ Fast Shipping ✓ Order now at Oznium.com!




www.oznium.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep, just use a proper size cap crimp connector, not typical butt splice crimp.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm probably missing something but I can't picture how the switch will control the lights. What does the *other* side of the switch connect to?


----------



## WilliamYoung (11 mo ago)

Switch connects to power source, in this case a Blue Seas Blade fuse block. Everything worked out fine. Heat shrinking everything later today but the switch and lights are great. I really like being able to dim the lights low for fishing at night without blowing out night vision.

Edit: I’m getting some light flickering at the lower power levels on the dimmer switch. Any ideas what could be causing this? I’m using all marine grade 16g wire and connectors. Running wire less than 6’. Full power doesn’t flicker.


----------



## MercMan (9 mo ago)

They make connectors that are a different size on each end that will give a better seal and connection.


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

Should be good to go


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

WilliamYoung said:


> Edit: I’m getting some light flickering at the lower power levels on the dimmer switch. Any ideas what could be causing this? I’m using all marine grade 16g wire and connectors. Running wire less than 6’. Full power doesn’t flicker.


I have seen the flickering when the dimmer switch is rated higher (meaning that it dims further) than the LED driver (i.e. the dimmer is rated to dim to 0% but the LED driver is only rated to dim to 10%). The fixture will flicker once the dimmer goes lower than the rated capacity of the driver. Drivers that dim to very low levels are usually more expensive than standard drivers, so in that case you could look at a different driver...something like this; _The Lutron® Hi-lume™ 1% Dimmable LED Driver is _*a high performance LED driver that provides smooth, continuous, flicker free dimming from 100%- 1% lighting level for 12V and 24V DC sources up to 40W. *

On the other hand with what you are talking about with shorter lengths of wiring working, that sounds like a voltage drop problem. The voltage drop problem is easier to fix as you'd just run a larger gauge wire to reduce the amount of drop. Try running a 12 ga and see if that helps over the distance that you'll actually install.


----------

